# Who is your doppleganger?



## Orangeeyecrayon (Feb 6, 2010)

As a lot of you know on face book this has been doppelganger week where you are suposed to post the celebrity that looks the most like you

So who is your doppleganger?

I dont have one really but the closest would be mellisa joan heart


----------



## nellreno (Feb 7, 2010)

I don't really have one either. I've heard Ellen Page and Hayden Panettiere, but I don't think I look like either of those!


----------



## pinksugar (Feb 7, 2010)

I guess mine would be either, Alexis Bledel, Blair Waldorf (lol) Zooey Deschanel or Katy Perry...



























Obviously though, they're way way more attractive than me


----------



## Bec688 (Feb 7, 2010)

Haha Rosie, don't forget the girl from the Equal advertisement






I also think you strike a resemblance to Kate Middleton (Prince Williams girlfriend for those who don't know her)











I don't think I have any celebrity look a likes that I can think of. It's fun seeing everyone elses though


----------



## pinksugar (Feb 7, 2010)

baha! I totally forgot the freakishly similar sugar girl!

but... no one is going to be like, OMG, that famous sugar girl!

I can see the kate middleton thing, yay, someone rich and famous!


----------



## GillT (Feb 7, 2010)

Hm, the only person I have ever been compared to is Liv Tyler. I don't particularly see it but there you go. I may post a picture later and see if you guys can think of anyone I resemble. :S


----------



## lovelysarahg (Feb 7, 2010)

Emily Blunt, whom I love. I've been told quite a few times that I look (hopefully I don't ACT) like "that b*tchy girl from The Devil Wears Prada".


----------



## Scarlette (Feb 8, 2010)

When I did the online My Heritage celebrity look alike thing, I kept getting foreign supermodels, which is cool, but I really wanted Megan Fox. LOL. I didn't get her.. but since I cut my bangs again, I got totally different results and ended up getting Hilary Duff. LOL!


----------



## Geek (Feb 8, 2010)

Mine is Brad Pitt or Tom Cruise, of course. Don't you know that ?


----------



## Lucy (Feb 8, 2010)

yes!! rosie totally looks like kate middleton!

haha.

myheritage told me i looked like paz vega, who i'd never heard of until now, but apparently looks like this:






uhm. i don't really see it.

others have told me i look like katie holmes, before the haircut/baby but i can't see that either.


----------



## Rebbierae (Feb 8, 2010)

I don't think I look like anyone (thank god for them) but someone once told me I look like Bridget Fonda. Could do worse I guess.


----------



## bella1342 (Feb 8, 2010)

Mine would be Norah Jones... especially when my hair/her hair is curly. Seriously her Don't Know Why Video was me in high school. I did a double take when I saw a few of her videos for the first time.


----------



## chruix (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm never compared to anyone before but many people say I'm pretty like many artists and stuff like that.;P


----------



## A-Rob (Feb 9, 2010)

People always tell me that I look like someone but they never who lol. I'm pretty sure I don't have a celeb double tho (even tho I really wish I did ha)


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Feb 9, 2010)

I get Leelee Sobieski.






And heres the pic I used.






What do ya think?


----------



## pinksugar (Feb 9, 2010)

you DO look like Leelee!


----------



## Bec688 (Feb 9, 2010)

Ohh lots of celeb look a likes. I wish I had one!


----------



## pinksugar (Feb 9, 2010)

Bec, there is nothing wrong with being uniquely you, I tried to think of someone, but you're the only person when I think of Bec, and I think that's a nice thing!


----------



## laurafaye (Feb 9, 2010)

I surprisingly get Audrina Patridge allll the time! I don't really see it but everyone else seems to..


----------



## Gemini Mom (Feb 13, 2010)

Sad as this is I've been told I look like Ganeane Garafalo...or Lisa Loeb...I think I look like Shannon Sossamn with glasses tho. Not many native american actors.


----------



## MomentoMoir (Feb 13, 2010)

i dont have one

at least thats what i think


----------



## Minka (Feb 13, 2010)

A lot of people tell me I look like Fergie (before she colored her hair). I guess I can't complain though *shrug*.


----------



## MeganNicole (Feb 13, 2010)

I've been told I look like Sherilyn Fenn,I don't know :/ who do you guys think I look like?


----------



## HairEgo (Feb 14, 2010)

I dont have one!


----------



## Tears_Of_Blood (Feb 14, 2010)

I often get Mila Kunis, and I love the girl so I obviously take it as a compliment, but I dont really see it


----------



## Chyaz (Feb 15, 2010)

I'm told I look like Avril Lavigne:

ME:






AVRIL:


----------



## Bec688 (Feb 15, 2010)

Wow, you really do look like Avril. Your hair is soo stunning. I'm jealous!


----------



## HairEgo (Feb 15, 2010)

You do look like Avril!


----------



## Chyaz (Feb 15, 2010)

Thank you both!!


----------



## heartofdarkness (Feb 16, 2010)

People always used to tell me that I looked like Tarja Turunen from Nightwish, when I had long black hair, and when I then had it closely cropped, I was likened to Sigourney Weaver and Sinead O'Connor.

I've also been told on occasion that I looked like Toni Collette, although I could never really see the resemblance there...


----------



## Chyaz (Mar 2, 2010)

^^ Ah cool! Do you have pictures to compare?


----------



## heartofdarkness (Mar 2, 2010)

Hmm, I'm not sure. I'll have to see if I can dig some out


----------



## Spinney (Mar 2, 2010)

I look just like Megan Fox.

No, not really, I just wanted to join in


----------



## PatienceMarie (Mar 5, 2010)

Miss Kat Dennings. I obviously look like her so much in real life that half of my facebook friends thought that was me when I posted my doppleganger photo. Sad.


----------



## Fade to Black (Mar 6, 2010)

Almost everyone tells me I look like Ashley or Mary Kate Olsen. I sometimes get stopped by random strangers just to tell me that. I really don't see it at all though. I don't think I have an accurate doppleganger. My friend Megan thinks I look exactly like Cameron Diaz, but I don't understand that comparison either.


----------

